

Jason Cohen: How to work out whether advice is helpful to you. - marklittlewood
http://blip.tv/file/4933967

======
marklittlewood
Jason Cohen's talk at Business of Software <http://businessofsoftware.org/>

How to filter advice from others. Brilliant advice, but don't take it as the
absolute truth.

------
Detrus
This talk summarizes a big chunk of what people submit to HN.

The arguments about bootstrapped vs funded, lifestyle vs selling out, lean vs
not, MVP vs GDP, internet celebrity worship - all covered pretty well in an
hour.

------
juddlyon
I found the Dimensions of Advice particularly useful. It can found at the
45:20 mark.

------
marcamillion
Wow....I don't know why, but I always thought Jason was much older. Like 45 -
55.

But he looks/sounds much younger in this talk.

Btw, interesting presentation!

------
zackattack
Great Talk

Acid test: can I go out and personally retrieve 30 customers @ $49.95/month?

Hm...Do adwords campaigns count? I would love to hear more about this.

~~~
gbelote
He wrote about this some on his blog: <http://blog.asmartbear.com/vetting-
startup-ideas.html>

I don't see why AdWords couldn't work if you built the right experiment. For
example, a simple email-capturing landing page with a price tag doesn't touch
on it as much as personally talking to people and finding 30 who _will_ (not
would, as Jason emphasizes) pay at that price. You can learn a lot from just
talking to folks, and an AdWords campaign could help you get in touch with the
right people.

------
Valour
I wish this were better written and better edited. I gave up after 2.5 min.

~~~
edanm
I think you should give it another chance. The first few minutes aren't very
interesting, but once the actual talk starts it's great.

